# Boy Scouts, a little history



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I grew up just outside a small town of 600. We had a small boy scout troop, and I belonged for perhaps two years, but gave it up as my friends and I went hiking, camping, fishing, etc. on our own far more than the organized scout troop. But in any case, I find the historical connection between scouts and sticks interesting. I'll try to find a very short article that I published in the Tulsa Geological Society magazine in 2013. Meanwhile, this was interesting to me:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scout_staff


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I found the image that was the inspiration for my first walking stick: http://troop142bsa.org/sketchbook/Hiking%20Stick.pdf

This image followed this brief text:

"I enjoy long hikes through the woods and geological field trips. But, now my knees are shot. So recently I have begun to learn how to make walking sticks. Some geologists may opt to use their old Jacob's staffs on field trips, for support up and down the outcrop and to measure the beds.

This scouting brochure provides suggestions on how you might make a custom walking stick that incorporates features for measuring anything found in the great outdoors. Soon, I will make a walking stick specifically for geological field trips. It will not look like the Scout Stave, but measuring marks will be incorporated. Please contact me if you're interested."


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Very cool.

Rodney


----------

